# How Is Everyone Doing?



## fur4elise (Mar 17, 2020)

*Hi Beauty Peeps *
*
I know this is an unusual place to put this thread, but I want to be sure to reach all the usual suspects 

Bossman and I are good. While my college campus is closed to students and the public, I am still reporting to work. This is to support all the faculty struggling to get everything online for at least the next two weeks. I feel just as isolated as we are practicing social distancing and staying put in our own spaces. It genuinely feels like we are living out a twilight zone episode.

How are you doing?

Just want you too know I am thinking of you.

x0x0x*
*Elise *


----------



## Laurenjvt (Mar 17, 2020)

Thank you for your kind words.  This is certainly the time when we see where the priorities of the cosmetics companies are.  LVMH is using its perfume factories to make hand sanitizer, Haus Labs donating 20% of last weeks profits to LA and NYC food banks.  I know when I have disposable income again I will look to those companies who help their employees and the community at large.


----------



## r0mini0n (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi ladies! Here we upped our one day work from home to five days work from home. However today we got a phonemail saying that half of our company is being put on economical leave for the next two weeks. I get to stay working but it's a very dubious feeling because I feel so bad for my coworkers. We did not see this one coming, at least not so soon 
On a personal level a bit harder with the new rules that my country took. I need to visit my hometown but I don't know if I'll be able too. Fingers crossed...

Thinking of everyone here and wishing you all well. Stay safe!


----------



## Laurenjvt (Mar 19, 2020)

r0mini0n said:


> Hi ladies! Here we upped our one day work from home to five days work from home. However today we got a phonemail saying that half of our company is being put on economical leave for the next two weeks. I get to stay working but it's a very dubious feeling because I feel so bad for my coworkers. We did not see this one coming, at least not so soon
> On a personal level a bit harder with the new rules that my country took. I need to visit my hometown but I don't know if I'll be able too. Fingers crossed...
> 
> Thinking of everyone here and wishing you all well. Stay safe!


Good Luck, hope you can travel safely to family and friends.


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 20, 2020)

Was coming here to check in, hoping everyone is staying healthy. I am working from home, although that is difficult since I am a dance teacher. We're keeping our classes going on Zoom, so it's been interesting.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 20, 2020)

r0mini0n said:


> Hi ladies! Here we upped our one day work from home to five days work from home. However today we got a phonemail saying that half of our company is being put on economical leave for the next two weeks. I get to stay working but it's a very dubious feeling because I feel so bad for my coworkers. We did not see this one coming, at least not so soon
> On a personal level a bit harder with the new rules that my country took. I need to visit my hometown but I don't know if I'll be able too. Fingers crossed...
> 
> Thinking of everyone here and wishing you all well. Stay safe!


*
This is happening all over, with many companies and businesses. It is apparent small businesses will be hit really hard. There is stress in my household as my husband is a small business owner. He is very concerned about how all of this will affect his company over the coming weeks. His work season typically begins mid-April and work is contract based. He is worried those businesses will cancel scheduled work. It is a serious domino effect. *


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 20, 2020)

Rinstar said:


> Was coming here to check in, hoping everyone is staying healthy. I am working from home, although that is difficult since I am a dance teacher. We're keeping our classes going on Zoom, so it's been interesting.


*
In the past 10 days, I have never had so many virtual meetings over numerous platforms. Zoom, Google Hangouts, Teams, Canvas! What amazes me, is that all these platforms seem to be holding up to the serious uptick in use. None of my meetings crashed. 

Good for you on finding a way to keep your dance classes going!  Those who are house bound will go crazy if they are not active...in my heart of hearts...I wanted to be a dancer! *


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 20, 2020)

*So, all is still good in my household. Both my husband and I continued to go into work this week. 

For me, the campus has been closed to the public and students. All classes are converting to online for the remainder of the semester. So, faculty and essential staff were still able to work on campus this week in preparation for that. Let me tell you, there are some stressed out faculty who are technophobes. They are having the hardest time with this brave new online world. I am hoping they will continue to allow me to work in the library. As I spent all of yesterday scanning book content and emailing students resources needed to do their assignments and papers. 

What is hard and a bit sad is the many important college events have been cancelled. The annual student exhibition, a graduation seminar and commencement have all been cancelled. I really feel for those students who are graduating. We are going to have to find a creative way to celebrate them!

Well, the weekend starts soon...but again, because everything is closed and for safety sake, we won't be wandering out. Maybe a trip to the market, but that is about it.

Again sending on my universal wish for all be safe, be well and stay healthy! *


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi ,  I’m here on the subway going back home from work writing on specktra haha. It’s been stressful, the gouvernement shut down all schools, daycare so husband and i are trying to make it work. His job is way more proactive then mine. But it is still difficult to work home with 2 boys a 4 almost 5 years old and a 9 years. I’m trying to work from home as much as possible but i still need to go to work a couple of days per week. I’m still training for my marathon still on for May 31st, i’m not hoarding toilet paper but they reduce the hours of work of groceries stores and liquor store (it is run by the provincial government) so here i am with 3 bottles of wine when my wine fridge is already full at home .  We are healthy but mindful of every little cough and sneeze wondering if it is our turn but that hasn’t stop my youngest to eat snow outside even if i yell at him  to stop.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 20, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *So, all is still good in my household. Both my husband and I continued to go into work this week.
> 
> For me, the campus has been closed to the public and students. All classes are converting to online for the remainder of the semester. So, faculty and essential staff were still able to work on campus this week in preparation for that. Let me tell you, there are some stressed out faculty who are technophobes. They are having the hardest time with this brave new online world. I am hoping they will continue to allow me to work in the library. As I spent all of yesterday scanning book content and emailing students resources needed to do their assignments and papers.
> 
> ...





fur4elise said:


> *So, all is still good in my household. Both my husband and I continued to go into work this week.
> 
> For me, the campus has been closed to the public and students. All classes are converting to online for the remainder of the semester. So, faculty and essential staff were still able to work on campus this week in preparation for that. Let me tell you, there are some stressed out faculty who are technophobes. They are having the hardest time with this brave new online world. I am hoping they will continue to allow me to work in the library. As I spent all of yesterday scanning book content and emailing students resources needed to do their assignments and papers.
> 
> ...


my work is so late with technology they just learn about share drive and i tried to show them how to used the calendar in outlook and the receptionist just asked me to write down my schedule on a page


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 21, 2020)

I just have to share this with all of you because I know you'll understand my pain- I've been social distancing/staying home for a week now and I have never had such a good skin week in my life and my makeup (when I've worn it) has been coming out amazing. Whyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 22, 2020)

Rinstar said:


> I just have to share this with all of you because I know you'll understand my pain- I've been social distancing/staying home for a week now and I have never had such a good skin week in my life and my makeup (when I've worn it) has been coming out amazing. Whyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


Ok we want to know all the dirt on the coworker/ boss that is stressing you out at work that you haven’t seen for a week (my only explanation for the good skin)  also maybe you are eating healthier now , less takeout and  restaurants that offer meals full of butter and salts


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 22, 2020)

Rinstar said:


> I just have to share this with all of you because I know you'll understand my pain- I've been social distancing/staying home for a week now and I have never had such a good skin week in my life and my makeup (when I've worn it) has been coming out amazing. Whyyyyyyyyyyyyy?



*I totally chuckled it loud at this! Because I had a great beauty week too! ☺

As I mentioned in my last post, I was still able to go in to work. I got up every morning, did my cardio and got ready for the work day.  I still did my makeup and picked out cute clothes combos. Behaving as normal definitely alleviates stress and anxiety for me.  I think getting pretty helps with keeping a positive mindset.  

Even though my in person contact was minimal,  I still met with colleagues virtually.  I feel like it also lands on me, as a director, to show I'm keeping it together and I'm there to provide support.  No one is telling me to behave this way, I'm just doing it. They say control the things you can. 

I went on a tangent...lol Back to beauty! 
I recently scored a $12 IT foundation brush at TJMaxx (retails for $45 ) 
I've never used a brush to apply foundation. I've used sponges for years.  So I thought what the hey...All I can say is wow! I love this brush! I love how smooth and even it applies. Hence having great makeup days. *


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 22, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> Ok we want to know all the dirt on the coworker/ boss that is stressing you out at work that you haven’t seen for a week (my only explanation for the good skin)  also maybe you are eating healthier now , less takeout and  restaurants that offer meals full of butter and salts



I don't eat much takeout on a regular basis, but you're right, I am now eating NO takeout at all. Could be that!! Have had lots of time for great workouts and walks outside so might be that too, plus have been taking tons of vitamins


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 22, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *I totally chuckled it loud at this! Because I had a great beauty week too! ☺
> 
> As I mentioned in my last post, I was still able to go in to work. I got up every morning, did my cardio and got ready for the work day.  I still did my makeup and picked out cute clothes combos. Behaving as normal definitely alleviates stress and anxiety for me.  I think getting pretty helps with keeping a positive mindset.
> 
> ...



Totally agree that getting pretty helps the mindset. Plus Zoom meetings with no makeup is not a confidence booster LOL


----------



## lenchen (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi everyone!
I have been mandated to work from home so I have been communicating with my co-workers virtually. Stores, and shops have been closed, so no shopping, restaurants, or salon visits, but I wake up, do yoga, shower, dress and put on makeup as though I going to work. I've been spring cleaning, and watching movies, and playing with my makeup. I've been practicing social distancing as some who is immune compromised, I cannot afford to get sick.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 23, 2020)

lenchen said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have been mandated to work from home so I have been communicating with my co-workers virtually. Stores, and shops have been closed, so no shopping, restaurants, or salon visits, but I wake up, do yoga, shower, dress and put on makeup as though I going to work. I've been spring cleaning, and watching movies, and playing with my makeup. I've been practicing social distancing as some who is immune compromised, I cannot afford to get sick.



*Stay safe and stay well dear friend I am on the other side of you and it is the same. Just about everything is shuttered. 

I am heartened to hear all of you are taking good care and staying active. I write this while huffing & puffing away on an elliptical  We all might come out healthier on the other side of this time. 

I saw no closing announcement of my building, so I'm up and at it this morning.  I will stop at the market on my way in.  It is quietest early am.  I am now carrying gloves and disinfectant wipes with me at all times.  Better to be safe and proactive! 

Thank you all for taking time to let us know how you are doing.  (((((Virtual Hugs)))))
*


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 23, 2020)

boschicka
*Good morning lady! We're the early birds *


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 24, 2020)

*Well, I have officially joined the work from home ranks! Our governor shut it down yesterday for at least 3 weeks! I pray I don't kill hubs I'm up an hour later than usual, trying to formulate my stay busy, stay sane **plan...while huffing & puffing.

I brought home a large box of reading materials last night.  The look on hubs face was priceless I do have a virtual meeting at 11, so that will help ease me into my new norm.  Thank goodness we replaced our old** modem/router last weekend. Connection to the interwebs is priceless right now! *


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 24, 2020)

*Sharing a lil' coffee and comfort this morning *


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 24, 2020)

We did our first classes for all levels yesterday, including the little babies (3 years old) and they worked pretty well! It's good to be keeping a normal schedule again and I think the parents appreciate being able to set their child up and then walk away for awhile. Hope you are all hanging in there!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 24, 2020)

*Part of my work in the past couple weeks was gathering cool art related information.  I created a Virtual Galleries and Exhibitions page, that links out to museums and collections across the globe. So if you are feeling the need to get some art & culture, check it out *


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 24, 2020)

Rinstar said:


> We did our first classes for all levels yesterday, including the little babies (3 years old) and they worked pretty well! It's good to be keeping a normal schedule again and I think the parents appreciate being able to set their child up and then walk away for awhile. Hope you are all hanging in there!



*That is so awesome!*


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 24, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Part of my work in the past couple weeks was gathering cool art related information.  I created a Virtual Galleries and Exhibitions page, that links out to museums and collections across the globe. So if you are feeling the need to get some art & culture, check it out *



Wow very cool, I will check it out!!



fur4elise said:


> *That is so awesome!*



We're trying! Everyone is very appreciative so far!


----------



## Estereofonica (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm happy that you all are well. The first days of isolation are the worst, so be brave!
I'm writing to you from Italy: you know how the situation is here, and also in my country, Spain. 
Fortunately today is the third day in which the number of infected people has decreased here in Italy. I hope it stays that way, we need hope and knowing we are in the good way.
As you said, I think of all the people who are having a hard time at work, so I don't complain because having lectures online is not the same; on the contrary, I am thankful because my students are wonderful and very collaborative.
I just wanted to give you some hope, and tell you that is possible to stop the virus if we stay at home. I just wish to write a better English to express better myself.
Take care
And thank you for the link to the virtual galleries!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 24, 2020)

Estereofonica said:


> I'm happy that you all are well. The first days of isolation are the worst, so be brave!
> I'm writing to you from Italy: you know how the situation is here, and also in my country, Spain.
> Fortunately today is the third day in which the number of infected people has decreased here in Italy. I hope it stays that way, we need hope and knowing we are in the good way.
> As you said, I think of all the people who are having a hard time at work, so I don't complain because having lectures online is not the same; on the contrary, I am thankful because my students are wonderful and very collaborative.
> ...



* Thank you so much for sharing with us! You have given us a bit of perspective. It has been upsetting to hear how things have been in Italy. We (in most of the US) have certainly have not experienced what you have. It is good news to hear the number of infected has decreased. We just have to stay put and do our part to help this recovery happen. You are very welcome for the link! You may not know, but I am an academic librarian. We too have gone to online only courses and instruction until the end of June. It has been quite an adjustment! Hang in there! Do keep posting on how things are going with you. *


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 25, 2020)

I’m also home for 3 weeks but still have  a job so good news. What totally demolished me yesterday is when i found out someone stoled an order i’ve made for my son’s birthday ( going on 5 on April 14th) all none essentials stores are now closed till April 13th so unless i reorder there is no way i can have any gift for his birthday   anyway i did reorder and i will watched for delivery like a hawk!


----------



## Estereofonica (Mar 28, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> * Thank you so much for sharing with us! You have given us a bit of perspective. It has been upsetting to hear how things have been in Italy. We (in most of the US) have certainly have not experienced what you have. It is good news to hear the number of infected has decreased. We just have to stay put and do our part to help this recovery happen. You are very welcome for the link! You may not know, but I am an academic librarian. We too have gone to online only courses and instruction until the end of June. It has been quite an adjustment! Hang in there! Do keep posting on how things are going with you. *


Thank you so much! I'm glad to tell you that here things are going better: it seems that almost every day there are less people who get infected. It's very early, however, for knowing when we will out from this situation, but al least, as I told you, there is some hope. Hang in there also! I hope things go better to you very very soon.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 28, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 67419
> 
> *Sharing a lil' coffee and comfort this morning *


I like!


----------



## lenchen (Mar 28, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *So, all is still good in my household. Both my husband and I continued to go into work this week.
> 
> For me, the campus has been closed to the public and students. All classes are converting to online for the remainder of the semester. So, faculty and essential staff were still able to work on campus this week in preparation for that. Let me tell you, there are some stressed out faculty who are technophobes. They are having the hardest time with this brave new online world. I am hoping they will continue to allow me to work in the library. As I spent all of yesterday scanning book content and emailing students resources needed to do their assignments and papers.
> 
> ...


Same! the only time I have been out  to the supermarket was to get produce and items I ran out on. The shelves are bare here and it's been very stressful to have to hunt the delivery trucks for things like flour, and toilet paper. I felt like I won the lotto when I spotted some at Aldi.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 7, 2020)

*Hello Beautiful People,*

I am sorry I have been missing in action for a few days! 
I hope all of you are keeping your spirits up, taking good care, being safe...

To be honest, I had a couple days of anxiety and feeling down. I am sure rainy cold days also played into it.  Then the sun finally came out late last week and my mental well being and outlook improved pretty quickly. Just like many many others, I had some concerns about being laid off. There was nothing to indicate this was going to happen, but I have been worried nonetheless. We are all in survival mode, which is no way to have to live daily life 

I have definitely felt better this week. It started with sunshine and warmer weather. I know it won't last, but the past two days have felt almost normal in that I feel closer to normal...

Speaking of taking care, hubs invested in some new workout equipment, a Gorilla Bow Lite. Let me tell you I was super skeptical of this new fangled thing.  But it is actually quite clever. It has bands with different weight tensions and one can perform a myriad of exercises. You can do full body training and / or target specific muscle groups.


I like it so much, I surprised hubs and ordered the original, which is larger in size and two or three bands can be attached at a time. It will come next week, and give us more exercise options. 





For us new exercise equipement is a happy thing, because we both really miss going to the gym. I have to say, being active goes a long way in helping maintain a positive mindset and relieving stress. Again, something we can control in these uncertain times. Anywho..sorry for the exercise ramble.

Just wanted to check in, say all is okay here and tell you I am thinking of you. Be well, stay safe, stay healthy! x0x0x


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey my dear!!! I haven't let anything stop my exercise/running routine at all lol. That looks like an interesting idea for sure. I would like to know what you think after you give it a whirl.
I use the Bala Bangles on wrist and ankles sometimes. I have other 2.5 per weight band that I use on each ankle when I run. I also just bought the new Bala Bands but haven't had time to try them yet. And thank goodness the sun came out and made it warmer so we can ride our bikes.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 10, 2020)

Since I've been home I've realized one thing. Just how tired I was. I'm definitely getting more restorative sleep. I've always been a night person and until 5 years ago exclusively worked nights. When I moved to GA I started working an early morning shift. I'm up every morning around 3-4 am and no matter how early I went to bed I would be tired. Waking up when my body is ready is wonderful. I am convinced the alarm clock was invented by the devil.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 10, 2020)

DILLIGAF said:


> Since I've been home I've realized one thing. Just how tired I was. I'm definitely getting more restorative sleep. I've always been a night person and until 5 years ago exclusively worked nights. When I moved to GA I started working an early morning shift. I'm up every morning around 3-4 am and no matter how early I went to bed I would be tired. Waking up when my body is ready is wonderful. I am convinced the alarm clock was invented by the devil.



*Can I just say, I love your new avatar picture!*


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 10, 2020)

It's good to hear that everybody is somehow managing during these difficult times. I am on week 5 of quarantine/lockdown. I try to stay positive, although it is certainly hard in this situation, but I love how my skin looks. I am proud that I did not make a lot of make up purchases during lockdown, I just used some vouchers/gift cards to rebuy Westman Atelier products. I hope everybody stays healthy.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 10, 2020)

*Happy Good Friday!*

My day did start with with some beautiful sunshine...but it has clouded over. Still the sunshine lifted my spirits. I am actually off work today. 

I already went to the market this morning (down to once a week). I prefer to go early am, when less people are out and about. I also wore a mask for the first time. While I felt odd at first, I also felt like I am doing the right thing by wearing one. And just about everyone in the store had some kind of face covering on. 

We did not have any masks so I had to make one. One of my colleagues sent me a pattern. I used an old pair of shorts (The shorts gave me two layers of fabric and enough to make a second one.) and bungie elastic shoe ties (I have several pairs of these from my ASICS shoes that I never used. I prefer regular shoe laces). It took me about an hour to hand sew. I bet 

 elegant-one
 would be a pro at sewing masks! 

I feel like I have finally settled into working at home and have a pretty good routine. This week another of my librarian colleagues asked for us to submit pictures of our home set-ups and fuzzy at home work colleagues. He was going to post images on our social media channels to show we are still working and available for students and faculty. Below is me along with one of my kittehs, Nano, aka _little old lady baby._ She is always nearby or laying in my lap purring up a storm, while I work. 




*Wishing everyone a nice weekend and lovely Easter. x0x0x*


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 10, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> It's good to hear that everybody is somehow managing during these difficult times. I am on week 5 of quarantine/lockdown. I try to stay positive, although it is certainly hard in this situation, but I love how my skin looks. I am proud that I did not make a lot of make up purchases during lockdown, I just used some vouchers/gift cards to rebuy Westman Atelier products. I hope everybody stays healthy.



*So good to hear you are doing okay. I cannot imagine you have been dealing with this for so long.  Sending you virtual hugs! *

*

 Rinstar
 and I were talking about having good skin and makeup days last week!  For me, I think it is because of being so consistent with my routine. And again it goes to controlling the things we can in such uncertain times. 

Good job on being frugal too!

Please be well and stay healthy! *


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 10, 2020)

Happy Good Friday also off today and was supposed to be “Lazy” and wake up super late because right now i’m startIng to work at 6:00am so i can finish early and go outside with the kids and doing homework i’m so happy i only need to work 6.5hrs a day (regular working hours) but yes it didn’t my kids woke me up at 6:30 lol wishful thinking. So i went running early so i can meet less people as possible because i leave close of a nice walking/ bike path along a big river so a lot of people are walking there even with social distancing anywho, i’m stumbles upon this article i’m not a New-Yorker but i love that city and i’m really sad of what happening right now so this article was a pure delight! https://www.newyorker.com/culture/the-new-yorker-interview/fran-lebowitz-is-never-leaving-new-york


----------



## Laurenjvt (Apr 10, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Happy Good Friday!*
> 
> My day did start with with some beautiful sunshine...but it has clouded over. Still the sunshine lifted my spirits. I am actually off work today.
> 
> ...


I also made a mask, no sewing (my machine bit the dust), just a bandana and 2 hair elastics.  Instructions on the Allure site.  I did cheat a bit and use a couple of safety pins!
Working from home as a travel agent but still putting on my lipstick everyday!
Happy Easter and Blessed Passover to all


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 10, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> Happy Good Friday also off today and was supposed to be “Lazy” and wake up super late because right now i’m startIng to work at 6:00am so i can finish early and go outside with the kids and doing homework i’m so happy i only need to work 6.5hrs a day (regular working hours) but yes it didn’t my kids woke me up at 6:30 lol wishful thinking. So i went running early so i can meet less people as possible because i leave close of a nice walking/ bike path along a big river so a lot of people are walking there even with social distancing anywho, i’m stumbles upon this article i’m not a New-Yorker but i love that city and i’m really sad of what happening right now so this article was a pure delight! https://www.newyorker.com/culture/the-new-yorker-interview/fran-lebowitz-is-never-leaving-new-york



*Hey lady!  *
*That is great you can adjust your schedule to work and play with the kids. I am able to adjust hours, if needed, too. I feel fortunate that my boss and that the university as a whole are being flexible. 

That is great that you have a trail nearby. We have to drive about 15" to get to the closest, nicest one. We ususally do that to take the puppy on a nice long walk.  This weekend, hubs and I are planning to take down and tune up our bicycles.Those things have been hanging in the garage oh...for too many years.  The thing is they are practically brand new!  Anywho, I am excited that he wants to get them spiffed up and actually ride again. Something to look forward too when the weather truly warms up. 
*
*Thank you for the article link. You can tell Fran, through and through is a true New Yorker! (Nuuuu Yawww-kuh!  )*


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 10, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *So good to hear you are doing okay. I cannot imagine you have been dealing with this for so long.  Sending you virtual hugs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally, I don't feel the urge to go out, thus from that aspect, I am actually okay with the quarantine. Now for the economy, I don't even want to think about it. So many businesses won't survive Covid-19.

We have also been wearing masks from day one, whenever we go out. Even if it is just to take the trash out. It is really annoying to wear a mask, but you need to make it a habit and stick to it. For grocery shopping, we also wear gloves. I also strictly avoid any social contact. It is also okay as we have stable internet, etc. It could be much worse. But everybody is impatient and it is hard to imagine how the future will look for all of us. I just keep going. The show must go on.


----------



## Rinstar (Apr 10, 2020)

Happy Good Friday all! I am off today and it is a very much needed day off, so tired!! These Zoom classes are more work than regular classes!
Good to hear from you Mac Guy. Still having good skin days every day haha, so weird how that works. But I haven't eaten take out or fast food for about 4 weeks, so I'm sure that has something to do with it. I haven't purchased a lot of makeup either, surprisingly!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 10, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Can I just say, I love your new avatar picture!*


Thank you. I did my makeup and felt cute. Thought I would post.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 10, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Happy Good Friday!*
> 
> My day did start with with some beautiful sunshine...but it has clouded over. Still the sunshine lifted my spirits. I am actually off work today.
> 
> ...


How wonderful that you shared these pics. You look lovely as always! I'm sure your cute little furbaby is comforting  
Funny you mentioned me sewing. Hubby has asked me several times now if I want my sewing machine set up. I do have some alterations that need done, but I don't feel like doing them.
Thanks for thinking of me Have a Blessed Easter dear!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 10, 2020)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thank you. I did my makeup and felt cute. Thought I would post.


I love your new pic too. Your makeup looks great and you look amazing


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Apr 11, 2020)

I was fine until last week when I had to put my baby to sleep. She started coughing up tiny bits of blood tinged mucus and then lost interest in eating. We took her to the vet where she was diagnosed with metastatic cancer to the lungs. I so wish I was able to go to work. At least I’d be too busy to cry all day


----------



## boschicka (Apr 11, 2020)

Anahita Balsara said:


> I was fine until last week when I had to put my baby to sleep. She started coughing up tiny bits of blood tinged mucus and then lost interest in eating. We took her to the vet where she was diagnosed with metastatic cancer to the lungs. I so wish I was able to go to work. At least I’d be too busy to cry all day


That's awful. I'm sorry for the loss of your precious baby.


----------



## Estereofonica (Apr 13, 2020)

A big hug for all of you!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 23, 2020)

Anahita Balsara said:


> I was fine until last week when I had to put my baby to sleep. She started coughing up tiny bits of blood tinged mucus and then lost interest in eating. We took her to the vet where she was diagnosed with metastatic cancer to the lungs. I so wish I was able to go to work. At least I’d be too busy to cry all day



*Oh oh. I am so sorry. This morning my colleague texted to let me know that they had to let their greyhound Robin pass over the rainbow bridge. She suddenly got very ill early last week. He did not tell me what caused the illness, but it was apparently pretty severe. Loss of a family member is hard enough in normal times. Sending you a big big hug!*


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 23, 2020)

*Checking in...as I posted above the day started out sad. And I am sorry for both 

 Anahita Balsara
 's and my colleagues loss of fuzzy babies.  It made me go and give all my babies some hugs and kisses...though I think the cats were like...hoooman, please stop! *
*
Here is some happy stuff!

Our Giant bikes (basically brand new). We finally got them down, cleaned them up, oiled gears and put air in the tires. We got to ride them once. Because since then, it has been raining, snowing and cold...at least they are ready to go once it truly becomes spring!  



New boots for yard and garden work. I cannot believe Walmart had these 60% off retail. Once we get the restriction lifted and again, cooperating weather, I will be ready!




TGI almost the weekend! I was inordinately busy, in a good way this week. I am ready for a break.
*


----------



## Estereofonica (Apr 24, 2020)

Oooooh! I love Hunters!!!!  And this red is gorgeous!

Sometimes I feel sad about the current situation, and then I think about all the pretty things that we have, from a growing flower to a glass of sparkling water (or a lipstick ;-). I know it sounds cheesy but it makes me not get depressed. I'm so grateful for everything!


----------



## fur4elise (May 9, 2020)




----------



## fur4elise (May 24, 2020)

*Wishing everyone a wonderful weekend! *


----------



## chubbycheeks (May 26, 2020)

Working from home and getting bored. I just hope everything goes well and we start working as normal


----------



## Anahita Balsara (May 27, 2020)

Doing much better. I've been going into the office for the past few weeks and that's been great. They are also opening the courts back up on June 1 so i will be back to work full time. Can't wait!!


----------



## VAL4M (May 27, 2020)

I’ve gain weight  even after running 40 miles a week i.manage.to.gain.weight! i need to stop drinking beer and buy more cheap red wine  or like i said to my friend -“you know i used to eat pizza and drink beer now i just drink  “  hahaha but in all seriousness those couple of miles i was logging daily just by taking the subways, taking all the stairs, walking to work, and to school picking up the kids count for a lots of burn calories that you just dont burn by staying home.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 26, 2020)

*Because it is Friday and a good laugh is mandatory!*


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 4, 2020)

*


Happy 4th of July! Wishing you a safe and fun weekend!*


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 29, 2020)

*Just sayin'! I have had my head down in all kinds of work to prepare for getting back on campus this fall...Being a director is next level! *

*That being said, I just wanted to say I miss y'all! I miss the excitement and fun that beauty ususally brings. Yet, we are not in usual times, for sure! I truly hope everyone I chat with here is doing well, staying healthy, staying safe, staying sane. 

x0x0x*
*Elise*


----------



## Monica Davis (Jul 31, 2020)

Rinstar said:


> I don't eat much takeout on a regular basis, but you're right, I am now eating NO takeout at all. Could be that!! Have had lots of time for great workouts and walks outside so might be that too, plus have been taking tons of vitamins



That's the attitude I want  I rarely leave my house now so I almost don't feel the sunlight.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 27, 2020)

It is so quiet on the forum. How is everybody doing?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 28, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> It is so quiet on the forum. How is everybody doing?



Hello 

 Mac-Guy
! Nice to see you. I still check in here occasionally, just seems like there's not much going on in the makeup world to talk about.  I miss the fun we all used to have on here though. FYI Chantecaille has had some Zoom classes/product demos thru eventbrite where they give you a 20% off code at the end. Don't know when the next one is but I'm sure you can find it thru eventbrite if you're interested.


----------



## r0mini0n (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm having my first full week off next week! Really glad but kind of fearing it, it's not a friendly coworker environment so when people take holiday, they find gripes with every little thing they have to do extra. Having to stop myself from checking up on work tonight so Monday is out of the way, off from work is off from work!

I'm checking the forum lots but usually contribute mostly to the no buy thread. Which these past few months I've been failing miserably so doesn't feel right to post in there!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 30, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> Hello
> 
> Mac-Guy
> ! Nice to see you. I still check in here occasionally, just seems like there's not much going on in the makeup world to talk about.  I miss the fun we all used to have on here though. FYI Chantecaille has had some Zoom classes/product demos thru eventbrite where they give you a 20% off code at the end. Don't know when the next one is but I'm sure you can find it thru eventbrite if you're interested.



Thanks for the heads up. I ordered it on Niche with a 15% coupon. Not too bad.

Yes, it is really sad that the forum became so quiet. It is a good reminder to enjoy things while they last. I remember the times when you woke up and there were 30 new pages in the MAC forum - and you know you missed a release. LOL. It is so much less stressful with Chantecaille and Westman. 

I am not sure if the quietness is Covid-related. It was quiet before Covid, but now it seems just dead here... Anyways, I hope you are doing well too.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 30, 2020)

I think the current quietness is a mix of things: COVID, it being the end of summer in the northern hemisphere, and people being more active on social media where new product info for popular brands gets posted first these days (something that's been a factor in Specktra's overall decline in activity for _years_).

Also: there aren't many people interested in MAC anymore for whatever reason, and Specktra's identity for its entire fifteen-year history has been as being a MAC centric forum (even though we have this entire section to talk about other brands and such).

There's also a bit of a disconnect between these forums and our Instagram, I'm noticing. Some of the brands Dolly has featured on there are brands that most of us active members have never heard of or aren't interested in so we don't talk about them here. If someone came over here from IG looking for threads discussing those new releases, they would be frustrated because there'd be almost nothing for them.

And talking just for myself, there are several brands I'm interested in (both ones with products I've tried and ones I haven't but want to dive into) that I'm hesitant to talk about here because I'm not sure others will be or are as interested as I am.


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 1, 2020)

For me, I think the quietness is also that we don't get MAC info very early anymore. In the old days when little teasers were dropped ages before collection releases, there was more to chat about and speculate. This also increased my interest in collections. When MAC changed the way they released info (now limiting it to their artists on Instagram), that's when I really started to purchase less. IDK if anyone else feels the same, but I know when we used to have the info a month or more ahead of time and we spent that whole time discussing the products and hyping them up, I definitely bought more MAC.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 15, 2020)

My excitement is growing seeing holiday previews and releases! Fun times and enjoying the activity. Still not actually wearing any makeup these days though...


----------



## Laurenjvt (Sep 15, 2020)

From chicprofile.com


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 19, 2020)

Well, I went back to work following a furlough. Just when everything seemed to be getting back to normal we were hit with some serious health issues involving my elderly parents. To say my interest in makeup over the last couple of months has been low is an understatement. Now we are in a much better place and I feel like things are moving forward in a more positive light. I have a couple of makeup enthusiasts in my life but there is something special about Specktra that keeps me coming back. Also, holiday releases are starting to ramp up and I've been wondering what the tea was over here. I hope everyone is safe and doing well.


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 19, 2020)

DILLIGAF said:


> Well, I went back to work following a furlough. Just when everything seemed to be getting back to normal we were hit with some serious health issues involving my elderly parents. To say my interest in makeup over the last couple of months has been low is an understatement. Now we are in a much better place and I feel like things are moving forward in a more positive light. I have a couple of makeup enthusiasts in my life but there is something special about Specktra that keeps me coming back. Also, holiday releases are starting to ramp up and I've been wondering what the tea was over here. I hope everyone is safe and doing well.



Sorry to hear about the tough times with your parents, that is so hard and really all-consuming. Nice to see you back!!


----------



## lenchen (Sep 19, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> It is so quiet on the forum. How is everybody doing?


I agree! I really miss the makeup chats!


----------



## toupeemoor (Sep 24, 2020)

Rinstar said:


> I don't eat much takeout on a regular basis, but you're right, I am now eating NO takeout at all. Could be that!! Have had lots of time for great workouts and walks outside so might be that too, plus have been taking tons of vitamins



Plus less stress


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 17, 2021)

Yeah I am on 4 different make-up forums, and all of them are dead in terms of _real _make-up talk. It's usually the "General Discussion" type of conversations. 

But I am glad I am working on 2 back-to-back television productions. So I am not going stir crazy.


----------



## Adelina13 (May 26, 2021)

That`s so cuteee. I`m pretty good.


----------

